# Kelly Controller settings ??



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello again! Electric trike operational and now in the tweaking mode before tearing down for beauty treatments. I am using a Kelly KDZ48200 controller and having trouble finding right settings- I can get it to go alright, IF you don't give it much throttle at once. I have changed several settings, but still get an error if you give it much throttle ( I want to GOOSE it!) Any help with controller settings would be appreciated. I am using 48v battery pack with 36v series wound golf cart motor. Thanks for your help! see youtube video at 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ76FK57bhc&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Larrylee said:


> Hello again! Electric trike operational and now in the tweaking mode before tearing down for beauty treatments. I am using a Kelly KDZ48200 controller and having trouble finding right settings- I can get it to go alright, IF you don't give it much throttle at once. I have changed several settings, but still get an error if you give it much throttle ( I want to GOOSE it!) Any help with controller settings would be appreciated. I am using 48v battery pack with 36v series wound golf cart motor. Thanks for your help! see youtube video at
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ76FK57bhc&feature=em-upload_owner


Kellys typically need to be derated by at least 50%, so 100A on accelerations may be what you're dealing with there. Got an ammeter?

The other thing which could bite you in the butt is the drive ratio. How are you geared?


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

major said:


> Kellys typically need to be derated by at least 50%, so 100A on accelerations may be what you're dealing with there. Got an ammeter?
> 
> The other thing which could bite you in the butt is the drive ratio. How are you geared?


Thanks for the reply. Geared 6:1, chain drive for 30mph @ 2800 rpm.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Larrylee said:


> Thanks for the reply. Geared 6:1, chain drive for 30mph @ 2800 rpm.


Doesn't sound too bad. How did you affix the sprocket to the motor? And use for a bearing? Also, anyway to get battery and/or motor amp readings on the accelerations? Is the battery voltage holding during acceleration and not sagging really low? What fault (is there a code) happens with the Kelly? Some detailed photos of the system would help figure out your issues.


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

major said:


> Doesn't sound too bad. How did you affix the sprocket to the motor? And use for a bearing? Also, anyway to get battery and/or motor amp readings on the accelerations? Is the battery voltage holding during acceleration and not sagging really low? What fault (is there a code) happens with the Kelly? Some detailed photos of the system would help figure out your issues.


I had a splined shaft fabricated and I added a 4 bolt flange block ball bearing to the motor housing. I also added a "torque resister" frame around the bearing block.

The voltage dips significantly when I goose it. Just cruising, it hangs around 48 V. recovers to 50-51 when stopped.

Fault codes vary when I change controller settings. Initially 1-3.
Plenty of acceleration, just can't crank it.

Some photos attached-


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Larrylee said:


> I had a splined shaft fabricated and I added a 4 bolt flange block ball bearing to the motor housing. I also added a "torque resister" frame around the bearing block.
> 
> The voltage dips significantly when I goose it. Just cruising, it hangs around 48 V. recovers to 50-51 when stopped.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. What is the part number on that motor? Or where did you get it? It does not look like the typical golf cart motor. Just curious/not that I think it is your current problem.

Please translate the error codes to English for me. Thanks.

And do you have a parameter list you can post? Like what is the low voltage cutout setting?

Are the batteries new? They look like maybe UPS or gel batteries. If so, they may droop excessively upwards of 100A and really tank at 200A. 

major


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

major said:


> Thanks for the pics. What is the part number on that motor? Or where did you get it? It does not look like the typical golf cart motor. Just curious/not that I think it is your current problem.
> 
> Please translate the error codes to English for me. Thanks.
> 
> ...



Hi Major,

I am laid up with a torn calf muscle right now, so I will tell you what I can remember, without gimping out to the shop-

The motor is a GE 2hp series wound golf cart motor off of an OLD EZGO, 3 wheel cart. Before harvesting the motor, I put it up against a concrete wall and gave it full throttle and it measured 280 amps. 

I was disappointed to see you say that the Kelly controller needs to be discounted by 50%- why is that ?? 

When I get out to the shop, I'll get my notes on the various fault codes I have gotten and the present parameter settings.

Thanks for your help- I am a mechanical engineer and am learning a great deal with this project. I like the learning curve- it will make my next project easier!

Larry


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Larrylee said:


> I was disappointed to see you say that the Kelly controller needs to be discounted by 50%- why is that ??


Past experience of others. Never owned a Kelly myself. But have seen dozens or hundreds. Most owners/operators are not kind worded about Kelly. It might be difficult to filter out, but there is extensive analysis and cometary on Kelly on this forum.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Larrylee said:


> I had a splined shaft fabricated and I added a 4 bolt flange block ball bearing to the motor housing. I also added a "torque resister" frame around the bearing block.
> 
> The voltage dips significantly when I goose it. Just cruising, it hangs around 48 V. recovers to 50-51 when stopped.
> 
> ...


Do you know what your voltage dips to when you goose it?
What is your low voltage cut off set at in your controller?
You may have to add a bank of matched cells in parallel to help prevent voltage sag/dipping.


----------



## Larrylee (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Crazy Al!

I solved the cut-out problem- i was using a 5K ohm resistor throttle and I programmed the controller as such, but when I checked the throttle output, it was 5.1v. So I changed the program for 0-5v throttle input and Wala, no cut out.

I have had so much fun riding my "BugE" around the neighborhood, that I just yesterday tore it down for paint & beauty treatment. When it is done, I'll post photos and video.

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Larrylee said:


> Thanks for the reply, Crazy Al!
> 
> I solved the cut-out problem- i was using a 5K ohm resistor throttle and I programmed the controller as such, but when I checked the throttle output, it was 5.1v. So I changed the program for 0-5v throttle input and Wala, no cut out.
> 
> ...


That is good news that the problem is solved. Thank you for sharing. Your scenario is interesting. Out of interest, have you measured the resistance range of your throttle? Sometimes, throttles can do interesting things.


----------



## Dcoxryton (Dec 29, 2010)

LarryLee,
I have a motorcycle with a Kelly controller. I just started reading your story. I recognized your symptom after two or three iterations. I did the same thing and had the same scenario. The Magura throttle was 5K and I was on the 5V throttle input. I was so relieved when I found it. I have a Motorenrgy ME1004 motor, Kelly 72V 500amp dc controller and lithium batteries that give me 400 Amps. It flys, but it was frustrating when I had the same problem you had. My bike is in EV Album Donald's Electric KTM.
It is a lot of fun. I am building another one now for a friend, A Yamaha dirt bike with a smaller motor and a Gearbox out of a YZ85. It is getting close to finished. happy riding
Don


----------

